
Levi Felix, a Proponent of Disconnecting from Technology, Dies at 32 - xwowsersx
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/12/us/obituary-levi-felix-digital-detox.html
======
xwowsersx
Digital Detox [1] is an interesting idea. I think that we, as a species, still
don't have a great handle on how to use technology without being consumed by
it.

[1] [http://digitaldetox.org/about/](http://digitaldetox.org/about/)

